# Co-Witness of AMERIGLO Tall Sights, Using Holosun HE507C-GR-X2, on GLOCK G19 Gen5 MOS



## Roemer_SKY (9 mo ago)

Howdy everyone, hope you’re doing pretty good, new User here.

I’m pretty new to GLOCKs and shooting in general, and currently doing some research, so bear with me if I have any misconceptions or make mistakes, I’m still learning.

Anyway, so I recently came across the Holosun HE507C-GR-X2 with ACSS Vulcan Green Reticle (Holosun HE507C-GR-X2 Pistol Green Dot Sight - ACSS® Vulcan™ Reticle), and decided I want to run it on a G19 Gen5 MOS in the future (as mentioned earlier, doing my research ATM), with the factory-provided MOS Adapter Plate for RMR (bearing in mind the HE507C-GR-X2 shares the same footprint as the RMR).

I also decided to use some Suppressor Height Sights, and settled down with three Optic Compatible U-Notch Serrated Rear Sights from AMERIGLO: GL-420-451, GL-420-415, and GL-420-395. So far, I was only able to find the matching Front Sight Height for the .451, which would be .365.

It’s worth mentioning also that I’m looking for a lower 1/3 co-witness (or a tad higher one), while still being able to profit from the U-Notch without changing the presentation of the Pistol, or, should that cannot be attained, a lower 1/3 co-witness with the U-Notch partially covered, so to speak, by the deck of the Optic, so I can obtain a clear view of the U-Notch changing the presentation of the Pistol. I’m basically looking for a sight picture similar to this one, but with a U-Notch instead: https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/IMG_4325-1.jpg

The sight picture above belongs to the AMERIGLO Hackathorn Night Sight Set, which is low-profile, Serrated, and with a Tritium Front Sight with Orange Outline (exactly what I am looking for on my Sights), and is the closest to what I am searching, but in addition, to be Suppressor-Height, have a U-Notch instead (as mentioned earlier), and provide a lower 1/3 or tad higher co-witness that does not cover the chevron of the Optic, while still profiting from a clear picture for the U-Notch without changing the presentation of the Pistol (or a clear picture by changing the presentation, if the former cannot be done, as mentioned before).

If someone runs the GL-420-451, GL-420-415, or GL-420-395 with their size-corresponding Front Sights, alongside the HE507C, with the MOS RMR Adapter Plate, I’d be glad if he/she could provide a picture(s), to have a clearer image in my mind. It would be great if someone, also, could share the Front Sight Height for the .415 and .395 Rear Sights I mentioned.

Thanks all for reading, and have a great day.


----------

